# Strider Model HS Karambit



## Sandstorm (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi

Anyone own/have experience with this blade? It's mighty expensive but I am seriously considering forking out and treating myself. 
Here's a link for those who aren't sure.......

http://www.striderknives.com/site/i...&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=32&Itemid=26


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 9, 2009)

Just in the interest of having different options...why not take a look at either the Emerson or even the Cold Steel? 

can't help with any feedback on the Strider...I'm not really a Karambit fan.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I'm a big fan of the Karambit and I have quite a few of them including the Cold Steel Karambit that was mentioned.  I can't give you an opinion on the Strider model but I can say that's a hefty price and I would certainly want to handle one before sinking that much into it.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 9, 2009)

I own a Strider knife.  Way overpriced for what it is.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 9, 2009)

All cool but I like the [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Emerson Karambit Fixed Blade![/FONT]


----------



## graywolf (Feb 10, 2009)

The link is broken..Cordially,Howard


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Graywolf. The site seems to be down entirely at the mo. Try this one.....

http://www.karambit.com/strider_knives_hs_karambit.htm

Here's a pic if this  link doesn't work......







BTW, thanks for all the comments/suggestions so far. maybe it is a little too pricey for what you're getting. I''ve used a Cold Steel one before and I will deffinately check out the Emersons. 

Thanks.


----------

